# How can I make my budgies happy?



## HeatherMc (Sep 10, 2021)

I've had my two budgies Mochi and Chimmy for six weeks now, and they're my babies. I'm doing what I can to make sure they have a good life, feeding them properly and keeping their cage clean and all of that. Still, I think I'm falling short, and that I'm not making them as happy as they could be. They've settled in well enough, and they engage in most of the typical behaviors associated with contented budgies. They're also cool with eating out of my hand, which is great. But above and beyond all of that, I still feel like there's more I could be doing to make them really happy. What can I do that I'm not already doing?


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

If they are comfortable enough with you to step up, there are a litany of training activities out there that you can work with them on.
Recall training, spinning, ball training, etc. This will challenge them mentally and help develop the bond between you and them!

Best to work with one bird at a time with training. Two birds tend to distract each other 

I liked this video a lot for recall training:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Positive Reinforcement in Training.*
*
Basics of Clicker Training

There is more information with regard to clicker training in the stickies in the Training and Bonding section of the forum.*


----------

